
Wearing the hair shirt: a retrospective on Haskell (2003) [pdf] - ehudla
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/simonpj/papers/haskell-retrospective/HaskellRetrospective.pdf
======
ehudla
The other two talks from that repository are also interesting:
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/simonpj/papers...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/simonpj/papers/haskell-retrospective/index.htm)

------
Learn2win
Simon Peyton Jones is brilliant!

------
mark_l_watson
Great overview!

------
lerax
Really cool!

